# Queens of the Stone Age



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Songs for the Deaf is a great album and I highly recommend it to those who like their music loud. [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]

However, I haven't heard any of their earlier stuff and was wondering if anyone would care to offer a recommendation or otherwise of their back catalogue. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Thank you


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Vagman, ive made a little pressie for you to use as your sig


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes - R


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

QOTSA ;D rockin'

R - is excellent, better IMHO

Previously Kyuss, more stoner than anything............ [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

